# More Than Worth the Money



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like a cool idea.

Link to the craftsman accu-rip


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I didn't even think about linking to the product. Thanks for doing that for me


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Neat idea!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, Lowes.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll give it 4 stars. It works in a pinch and pretty well, but I think using a clamp on straight edge guide is a bit better.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug,

Perhaps. But for me, I like the idea of just taking it from one board to another without having to line up anything and make the exact same cut. With a clamp on guide, you have to line up the guide rails and get them just so before cutting. With this, you just go to the next board and go to work.

Of course, this is also one of those things where there is no "wrong" answer, just different ones


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool, I need one of those.


----------



## douglas2cats (Mar 31, 2008)

Tomcat
which one I prefer to use depends on whether I'm after a finished edge or not. The staright edge clamp gives me a straighter cut. The little hook on the Cman guide will follow any local dings or wallows in the edge, so the cut line will end up the same. If the edge you're following is rough, that hook can hang up a bit as well, and try to make the whole thing act like a trammel arm and start angling your cut until you snug it to the edge again. Just for busting up sheet stuff for final cutting on a table saw, it's super quick and easy.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug,

Fair enough. I haven't used rough lumber yet, and frankly I haven't found a local source for it yet, so this is ideal for my situation. Everything is already milled straight, so that's not an issue for me and in my situation.


----------



## keats (Jan 10, 2011)

Find myself in the same situation re: getting a table saw. Thanks for a great review. For $30, I have to at least give it a try.

Cheers!


----------

